# Beijing Olympics chest protectors



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

I always assumed they were 'home' made. Maybe they are made by a company since Winnie and Mickey seem to be the only alternative ones to the solid colors we usually see.


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

The Korean's looked to have something from Hello Kitty.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

I've always assumed they was a custom made sticker that they put on top of the chest protector to create a smooth surface.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I seem to remember hearing from somewhere that they are the slick plastic covers of three ring binders that have been sewn on to normal chest guards.

Are you handy with a sewing machine?


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

I would have to say some form of "homemade" - be it from scratch of just a sticker/patch.

I know a few years back I was playing with different bow slings (I hate the ones that attach at the stabilizer bushing). I found the finger slings to be somewhat uncomfortable and was looking at a wrist sling - however they cost more than I really wanted to spend one something I couldn't resale (no one around here used them).

What made up my mind to try it was watching a video of one of the South Korean women in the last Olympics shooting. It was a video talking about follow through and had a close up of her bow hand - I noted the little plastic end from a shoe lace and the markings of one of the laces I had been using to see if I liked the sling. So, basically, I chose the sling I liked and just worried that is stopped the bow from flying out of my hand (ended up wrist sling). I figured if a shoestring and a clasp that looked like the one I purchased from Home Depot was good enough for her it was good enough for me. I also noted that even the Olympic recurve people also make their own equipment in some cases. 

Personally I also made my own chest protector - I fitted a piece of cloth over the area I wanted to cover - though I used a piece of newspaper for the first fitting. I then pinned some strapping material where it looked like it would pull and just looked to see what it did and adjusted the fit points until I couldn't really feel the protector on myself. Then I sewed it all together. Unfortunately cloth is cloth (no protection than a shirt) and it needed something more substantial under it so I affixed a piece of cross stitch material under it slightly smaller than the cloth. Light, cool, stiff, and I can wear it all day and never note it is there.

Quite easy to make and it fits me exactly, I like it quite a bit. I could have chosen any material but since I like plain old blue that is the color the covering is. I would guess that even if they used mass produced equipment they like to personalize what they have and add patches and such. I know I would.


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

Easily made on a dye sublimation or flat bed UV digital printer. Any decent sign shop could do it. Similar to the iron on T-Shirt type printing.

Cya!


----------



## bomechanic (Jan 14, 2006)

*Thanks for the pointers on the chest guards*

Thanks everyone for giving a few ideas about how they managed to get custom chest protectors.


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

I think it's odd that the IOC doesn't make them cover trademarked material.

There are very strict rules in place regarding what logos, and the sizes of the logos, that can show.


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

AZarcherybandit said:


> I think it's odd that the IOC doesn't make them cover trademarked material.
> 
> There are very strict rules in place regarding what logos, and the sizes of the logos, that can show.


That's what I was thinking. I thought I had seen something on AT a while back about logos on the bows themselves too. Are equipment logos something they are more lax on now?

Last I saw, there are no Mickey and Pooh brand risers and limbs. Hoyt better jump on that!


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

Not Sure said:


> That's what I was thinking. I thought I had seen something on AT a while back about logos on the bows themselves too. Are equipment logos something they are more lax on now?
> 
> Last I saw, there are no Mickey and Pooh brand risers and limbs. Hoyt better jump on that!


I think what you are referring was the prohibition of putting a manufacturer's logo on the face of the top limb of the bow. As I understand it, this was to prevent field shooters (recurve and barebow) from using the logo as a distance judging aid. As far as I know, this prohibition has been lifted for FITA target, but I don't know if this still applies to field.

PC-


----------



## bomechanic (Jan 14, 2006)

*Question for BDCA*

Did you mean that a professional print shop could print the pattern directly onto an existing protector, or that they could print something onto a slick surface that would then need to be adhered to the protector?


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

They can print directly on the protector which is made of vinyl, the same material banners are made of. Solvent or UV cured inks will do the trick.

Cya!


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Probably...*



AZarcherybandit said:


> I think it's odd that the IOC doesn't make them cover trademarked material.
> 
> There are very strict rules in place regarding what logos, and the sizes of the logos, that can show.


If it was a US archer, they would have disqualified him/her...

Kidding...of course...


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

I know we (Paralympic Archers) have very strict rules about the size and number of logos on our equipment and no logos can show except those of the manufacturers of that particular piece of equipment. Even some of the logos on my shoes will have to be taped over because only "one" can show, and we won't receive a tenth the coverage that the Olympic archers will get.

I don't think Hello Kitty makes chest protectors. :tongue:


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

THe "thing" on the chest protector is not Hello Kitty. So it may not be a logo of any kind, just some cartoon character.

There may be a copyright violation but chances are it is not a commercial logo and thus, ok for decoration.

I wonder why the Koreans want to look cute? Theer were some pretty scary looking women but the Koreans always looked non threatneing. Some psychological tactic?

Cya!


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

Another "cutsie" protector. The Indian archer also had one.

Cya!


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*Ta-re Panda?*

The one Yun's wearing looks like Ta-re Panda - "Droopy Panda" popular in Asia. A lot of Asian women like to look cute rather than look sexy, so all over Asia you see grown women carrying Gucci bags and hello kitty cell phone charms.

Copyright? If you've been to China or Korea, you know you can buy a copy of anything at one of those huge street markets! They are REALLY good at copying things. 

Those chest guards are cute, though. Gave me some ideas...


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that there is only one uber archer on the Korean team and she just changes chest protectors...


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

At any rate....I think those Korean chest protectors are....different...:zip:


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

wis_archer said:


> At any rate....I think those Korean chest protectors are....different...:zip:


Oh c'mon, you know you want one...


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Sure, can I have some pink fuzzy stuff on it? Maybe I can get a panda bear on it too


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

wis_archer said:


> Sure, can I have some pink fuzzy stuff on it? Maybe I can get a panda bear on it too


Pink yes, panda bear yes, fuzzy.... eh, try to avoid it, it will likely catch the string.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

It'll only stick out an eighth of an inch or so.


----------

